# ADHD, Social Anxiety disorder treated with hormones



## BradPit (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.lef.org/magazine/mag2006/feb2006_ch_01.htm

I find pregnenolone very stimulating I get anxiety at the 50mg range...


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've used it for sometime on an as needed basis. It does feel a bit stimulating but I can think better while I'm on it.


----------



## nunni (Sep 12, 2008)

I acutally took 20 mgs for about 6 months I got them from a hormone specialsist that said my hormones where out of whack...which they were and still are. But I cope. Pregnenelone made also have inscreased anxiety but I also experienced a much better concentration and started reading books again....

Now that I am off I can't read books, mind I can suck up any information from the net that Ifind intersting! Lol

I wish I hadn't waisted my money and time on the hormone part....hormones out of whack are almost always caused by another imbalance in the body..whether it's heavy metal poisoning, thyroid(nutrtional deficiancy(selenium+ iodine) or caused by over abundance flouride i.e. water) food allergies(gluten), inflamation or g.i. issues.. caused from all of the above..masive stress that might screw with with your adrenal glands the list goes on....

Thats my two cents at least...


----------

